

Apple Updates Safari - laxcrosi
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/apple-announced-new-safari-with-new-homepage-sidebar-icloud-keychain-improved-javascript-performance-per-tab-processes/

======
jarek-foksa
In terms of the supported Web Platform APIs, is this new Safari release any
different from the recent WebKit snapshots?
([http://nightly.webkit.org/builds/trunk/mac/1](http://nightly.webkit.org/builds/trunk/mac/1))

Also, is WebKit2 framework still private on OSX 10.9?

------
codereflection
Google Chrome Team: "Ah snap, and we just dropped WebKit!"

Edit: It's a joke, guys. :/

~~~
richbradshaw
Nothing in there was particularly unknown as far as I know – Webkit 2 has been
around for a while, Blink wanted a different direction on much of the newer
architectural decisions IIRC.

------
atacrawl
I actually downgraded back to v5 because of the terrible changes they made to
Web Inspector in v6, so I'm pretty annoyed that they didn't even mention it
when introducing the new version -- at a _developers '_ conference, no less!

~~~
suyash
Safari 6.x is jam packed with new web inspector capabilities. What are you
talking about?

~~~
MBCook
It's more capable, unfortunately the _interface_ is rather inscrutable. It's a
bunch of little tiny icons with no context you have to guess at.

When I have a lot of work to do debugging something, I switch over to Chrome
which still has the old style layout, because I find it much easier to use.

~~~
suyash
yeah the UI is much different. I read somewhere apple is trying to keep the UI
consistent among XCode debugger and Safari debugger. Notice, they have almost
the same UI design.

~~~
MBCook
That's true, it is somewhat similar with the XCode interface. I'd rather they
switch the XCode interface to be more like Safari 5 had.

The interface in XCode isn't bad. My big problem is that you can't view source
any more, it's crammed in that panel. The list of requests? Crammed in that
panel. JS console? Inspecting elements? All crammed in there.

I always feel light I'm fighting to find what I want instead of switching
between things I might need.

~~~
suyash
This year's WWDC they broke down how to use the debugger and some advanced
tips (2 sessions that you can watch online:
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/videos/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/videos/)).
Btw, new Safari seems to have changed the UI again, this time for better the
icons are bigger now :)

------
turrini
Now with PRISM support! j/k

~~~
dakrisht
Thing is, that's definitely NOT a joke

------
waxjar
An iCloud keychain? No thanks.

~~~
pajju
LastPass does this really well for all devices, works with any browser, even
mobile too!

This iCloud key chain must be Safari only! :)

~~~
namityadav
I thought they'll add KeyChain integration in iOS more deeply. Something like,
"If you tap-hold on a password field in an iOS app, the OS will ask you if you
want to paste the password from your KeyChain." That's where it becomes much
more useful than LastPass.

------
gohrt
The news cycle rolls on.

Let's see how challenger WWDC fares against defender PRISM.

~~~
untog
PRISM will be a top story again when something new of substance happens. Are
they supposed to be reporting 'nothing changed in PRISM scandal' as a top
story?

~~~
hayksaakian
I think this is precisely why the original reporter made it clear that there
was new information that has yet to be revealed.

If they blow their news all at once, they won't get a sustained reaction as
they would by releasing snippits every day.

------
MatthewPhillips
> Apple announced the next version of Safari which will launch with OS X
> Mavericks.

Does this mean it's launching at the same time as Mavericks or does it mean
it's launching only with Mavericks?

------
joeblau
Hopefully they got rid of whatever "Safari Web Content" was doing. That is the
primary reason I don't use Safari.

~~~
calebegg
Are you talking about the process in Activity Monitor? It's just Safari's
rendering worker process, just like Chrome's "Google Chrome Worker" processes.
What it was "doing" is rendering pages and running javascript. If it gets out
of control, CPU or memory-wise, it is almost certainly a misbehaving tab.

------
rfnslyr
Can anyone explain this?
[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/scaled-s...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/scaled-
screen-shot-2013-06-10-at-1-35-27-pm.png?w=620&h=473)

Is that real or just BS?

~~~
mdasen
It's likely "real". By real, I mean that I just ran JSBench on my MacBook Air
with Safari and Chrome (latest released version of each) and Safari came out
significantly ahead (Chrome took 1.75x longer). They're claiming 2.53x faster
than Chrome in that slide so that would mean an improvement of probably around
50% over the current Safari in terms of JS speed on this benchmark. So, it
would seem that this particular benchmark already favors Safari's JS engine
and that the next Safari will improve on the current Safari's performance.

Now, the issue with JSBench is that it's real-world JS, but only from 5
sources. Granted, they're 5 sources that are very high-trafficked, but it's
still a small sample size
([http://jsbench.cs.purdue.edu/](http://jsbench.cs.purdue.edu/)).

Similarly, Apple showed off SunSpider benchmarks showing the next Safari being
faster than Chrome. The current Safari on my MacBook Air beats Chrome, with
Chrome taking 6.9% longer. So, part of it is that each browser maker has its
preferred benchmarks.

~~~
will_work4tears
What would it say if you ran a benchmark with Safari on your Macbook and
Chrome on your Windows/*nix box and Chrome came out significantly ahead?

~~~
eridius
Benchmarks taken with different software on different hardware isn't very
useful.

